

Show HN: My first OSS project (Java) - LoneWolf

I would like to share with you my first OSS project feedback is welcome, currently on v1.2 nearly releasing 1.3 (due to bugs).<p>Link: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;mementocode.blogspot.pt&#x2F;2015&#x2F;07&#x2F;my-first-open-source-project.html<p>The link is a post on my blog (where I would like to be able to spare some more time writing)
======
richerlariviere
Congratulation for your first contribution to the Open Source universe! You
put a great attention in your commits messages and this is a pure joy to read.
Keep working hard. You'll probably do many projects in your career but only a
few of them will be finished. Each finished project is a victory for OSS.

~~~
LoneWolf
Thank you for the feedback, I will try to keep the project alive and have some
other ideas that may become OSS projects too. About the commit messages I just
try to keep them simple and descriptive enough for me in the future.

